# BP Mods Beta Testing



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

I am lucky to be on the BP Mods beta test team and the latest three tanks from BP Mods arrived today! The Pioneer RTA V1.5, The Sure Gravity-feeding RTA and the Pioneer-S Pre-built coil tank!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

The Pioneer V1.5 has a few improvements over the original which I did enjoy and V1.5 is performing well! Great flavour. Fitting a coil was a bit of a hassle but then I remembered to bend the legs first and bingo! CHanged the drip tip of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

The Sure Gravity Fed RTA also had a drip tip change and it also performs well. I think it is quite hard to mess up an RTA these days. This one took some getting used to because it's quite cleverly put together and you need to work out which marks to line up to which.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250214



Is that a 22mm stock coiler on the Phantom Uncle Rob?

The Pioneer does not have my attention, but that Sure Gravity-Feeding RTA "sure" does...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

The one I was least looking forward to playing with is the one I'm most impressed with and that's the Pioneer-S with commercial coils. They certainly are improving commercial coils and they are getting closer and closer to RBA's! Great juice capacity which is a big win and the flavour is pretty damn good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

The big bugbear for me always is airflow and all three of these tanks are winners! They come with airflow plugs and air flow control rings so you really can dial them in from MTL to RDL. Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Stop teasing us and show us 'em decks....

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Stop teasing us and show us 'em decks....



@DarthBranMuffin will do as soon as I rewick... I was overexcited to start testing and didn't take pics while building... what a goose!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/22)

Very interested in the Pioneer 1.5...
Pre-emptive dibs....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very interested in the Pioneer 1.5...
> Pre-emptive dibs....



Already had a dibs by PM. Sorry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Already had a dibs by PM. Sorry!


Just my luck! No worries

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (11/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Sure Gravity Fed RTA also had a drip tip change and it also performs well. I think it is quite hard to mess up an RTA these days. This one took some getting used to because it's quite cleverly put together and you need to work out which marks to line up to which.
> View attachment 250217
> View attachment 250218


This tank looks very interesting! Would definitely buy one !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just my luck! No worries


You need to set up a covert camera outside @Rob Fisher's house and every time you see a courier arrive pm your dibs! Seems extreme but makes sense to me!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rivera (12/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pioneer V1.5 has a few improvements over the original which I did enjoy and V1.5 is performing well! Great flavour. Fitting a coil was a bit of a hassle but then I remembered to bend the legs first and bingo! CHanged the drip tip of course!
> View attachment 250215
> View attachment 250216



Like the look of this one the most! Nice one Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/22)

The Sure RTA has been my favourite with the extended tank on top! The flavour is on point and the airflow perfect! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (15/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Sure RTA has been my favourite with the extended tank on top! The flavour is on point and the airflow perfect! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 250392


I want one!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

I did run a poll before Christmas about what would be the trend in 2022 and I suggested even more Boro tanks and devices!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-next-big-thing.t74471/

Just spotted this on Bruce's Facebook page! Have you seen it @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/22)

Timwis said:


> Just spotted this on Bruce's Facebook page! Have you seen it @Rob Fisher ?



@Timwis yes. It's the Doors for the DotAIO.


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Timwis yes. It's the Doors for the DotAIO.
> View attachment 250464


I thought they had released their own BB style device for a minute, damn nevermind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (Thursday at 20:09)

Time to test the TMD Boro that just arrived on a slow boat from China! 83 days because the stinking SAPO was involved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (Thursday at 20:11)

Also got a second Light Saber! Testing the TMD RDL 0.55 Coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

